# speaker kick panels for 67 gto w/o air



## GTOBoston (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 67 GTO convertible with out air. I was considering installing new kick panels that have speakers pre-installed in them. I have noticed that if I were to install these new kick panels that I would loose or have to remove the venting system pull handle. In other words the pull handle would be removed and I would be left with just a "door vent". Has anyone had any eperience with installing these pre-fab kick panels with pre-installed speakers? 

I was looking to purchase these from Classic Car Stereo's. I was hoping this would solve my speaker situation, as it is difficult to find a place to put new speakers in a convertible.

Thanks,

GTOBoston


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have had some experience with them.....I DON"T know if they are all the same, but the ones I have are too shallow for a speaker , and you WILL need to move the E-brake pedal , as it hits the speaker when depressed.....:willy:


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have a set and I had to remove the rubber off my parking brake but it works. I have seen a set that looks like you can open the door for ventilation

1967 Chevelle Kick Panel Speakers 80 Watt By Custom Autosound No Air Conditioning


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ran speakers in my '67 and '65 gto stock kick panels for years. Still have them in the '65. There is plenty of room in the stock kick panel for a speaker. You just close the vent, and disconnect the cable at the door. The speaker fits in the factory recess, and is held in place by a couple of small screws. The cables, pull rods, and handles all stay in place. The grilles even pop right back on over the speaker, leaving no trace. Undetectable, free, and can be reversed back to stock in minutes. Only drawback is no cowl vents.....but you lose those with the commercial panels, too.


----------



## GTOBoston (Oct 18, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> I have had some experience with them.....I DON"T know if they are all the same, but the ones I have are too shallow for a speaker , and you WILL need to move the E-brake pedal , as it hits the speaker when depressed.....:willy:


Thanks for responding, I was thinking of buying the one's that already have the speakers installed in them. I had concernes as you stated about the hthe E-brake hitting

thanks


----------



## GTOBoston (Oct 18, 2012)

joesweeting said:


> I have a set and I had to remove the rubber off my parking brake but it works. I have seen a set that looks like you can open the door for ventilation
> 
> 1967 Chevelle Kick Panel Speakers 80 Watt By Custom Autosound No Air Conditioning


Yes, those are the ones I was looking at. Yes you can open the door for ventilation. But, I would have to remove the current vintilation system. Meaning ,the pull handle that opens and closes the current or stock vintilation would need to be removed or disconnected. Not sure I want to do that....

Thanks for responding


----------



## GTOBoston (Oct 18, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> I ran speakers in my '67 and '65 gto stock kick panels for years. Still have them in the '65. There is plenty of room in the stock kick panel for a speaker. You just close the vent, and disconnect the cable at the door. The speaker fits in the factory recess, and is held in place by a couple of small screws. The cables, pull rods, and handles all stay in place. The grilles even pop right back on over the speaker, leaving no trace. Undetectable, free, and can be reversed back to stock in minutes. Only drawback is no cowl vents.....but you lose those with the commercial panels, too.


Ok, I will have to look at that....mmmm, thats sounds like a good idea...

Thanks a bunch,

Boston


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is PLENTY of room in the door panel....under the vent window....ALSO you can move the E-brake pedal a couple inches , where it mounts to the dask....this will give you the necessary clearance,,BUT won't help with the depth issue for the speakers.......... E


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With the stock panels, I didn't have to move _anything_. I didn't have to modify the panels, either. But the speakers I was and am using are not super huge, either. Heck, I didn't even remove the panels. Just popped the grilles off, installed the speakers, slid the cable end off the door rod, and snapped the grilles back on. Presto!


----------

